# Straps



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Does anybody know where I might obtain a leather strap for a WW1 trench watch? It has the usual fixed wire lugs which would accept a 10mm only wide strap. 12mm would be pushing it a bit too far. We're into ladies watch size straps I suppose but the ends that fix to the lugs are the problem.

Preferably in the U.K.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Me,

I can have them hand made.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy

Can you have straps made to one's own specification


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes if it is possible,


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Roy, I'll contact you separately by e-mail if that's o.k.

Clip on straps are available for fixed lugs but I would imagine that the length of these narrower straps, ladies size, will be too short "off the shelf."


----------

